

Seven Studies That Prove Mansplaining Exists - cratermoon
http://bitchmagazine.org/post/seven-studies-proving-mansplaining-exists

======
probably_wrong
I know is not the right approach to anything, but I'm having a hard time
taking seriously an article about "mansplaining" coming from "Bitch magazine".

I also get the feeling that the author was cherry-picking articles to make a
point. Maybe is my programmer mind, but I'd be more convinced if the author
made _one_ point and stuck to it in detail.

